# Comp Question ?



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Do you get to rest the meat cooked in competition ?


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes you do. As long as you time you cooking times right. At new holland I had my briskets in the cooler for about 4-5hours and my butts for about 2-3hours in a cooler.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 28, 2006)

In a cooler wrapped in foil.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with everything everyone. It's easier to sit on product then to push it. My butts and briskets typically get done between 8-10AM. I've been known to over cook ribs then sit on them to "toughen" them up.


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

If you have time, yes.  Some comps that get pretty hard.  This weekend there is almost no way to get the meat on before 7:00 PM and turn-in is at 9:00 AM.  It's tight... you do what you can.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I agree with everything everyone. It's easier to sit on product then to push it. My butts and briskets typically get done between 8-10AM.* I've been known to over cook ribs then sit on them to "toughen" them up*.



Seems like sitting on them would tenderize them!   [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif] 

Sorry Rich, had to do it!  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Personally, I think resting more than an hour is detremental. Chris, no offense, but you said your brisket was overdone and you had a hard time slicing it? That long of a rest probably contributed. It will continue cooking and get mushy. I would try to time it to be done within a 1-2 hour  tops window. Woody


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Larry always cooks BBQ in the microwave.  It's charcoal powered, so it's okay.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 29, 2006)

Thing is that you can slow your pit it down (to a certain extent) but it sure is hard to speed up the internal temp of your turn in meat. Comp. cooking is the most fun you will ever have, or the worst nightmare you ever had, That's what makes it fun! The other thing is that if you totally think you tank something, the judges may like it.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I agree with everything everyone. It's easier to sit on product then to push it. My butts and briskets typically get done between 8-10AM. I've been known to over cook ribs then sit on them to "toughen" them up.



That's interesting Rich.  Can you explain your process in a little more detail.  I've never thought of ribs that way.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Aug 29, 2006)

PP has been killing me in comps. Overdone, long rested pork makes for low scores for me so far.


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> PP has been killing me in comps. Overdone, long rested pork makes for low scores for me so far.


don't make it overdone.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 29, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> That's interesting Rich.  Can you explain your process in a little more detail.  I've never thought of ribs that way.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Jack, it seems that my ribs score better if they are overcooked. At a practice session this spring we cooked a bunch of ribs. Some we undercooked and they were tough,we cooked to my understanding of the KCBS standard and falling off the bone. After cutting, placing in a turn in box, setting on a table for around 10 minutes, opening the box for a few minutes then closing it  and then setting on a plate for a few minutes we found that the ribs all got tougher. The overcooked ribs seemed to have a really nice texture and and the meat came off the bone clean. The KCBS ribs were tough and the tough ribs were inedible.

I've taken 2 seconds at contests with ribs so overcooked we couldn't move them off the pit without a large spatula. We virtually couldn't cut them and they scored.

You have to remember the judges aren't eating hot food.

We now cook our ribs and try to get them done perfectly (slightly overcooked) then start ramping down the pit temperature. We pick the three prettiest racks and separate them to the hotter or cooler spot on the pit to finish. They are then glazed three times, every half hour. At this time we eat the ugliest slab to determine how done they are and how the seasoning (more salt ?) is. 

We try to get the box on the table at the time (ribs at exactly 12:30) the walking distance is taken into consideration. We take the three pretty ones and rate them 1-3 on appearance. We then take the 2 bones off each end of the slabs and sample. Hopefully #1 is the best one but we use whichever has the best texture. We have gone back to the pit for more ribs a couple times but not very often. I then slice the whole rack and we determine which six look best together, if we can we sample of each end to see if  we still like the texture. When the ribs go into the box they are warm at best and will do nothing but get tougher.

Sorry Jack if this rambling explanation is too elementary but I just tried to walk through what we do in my mind. Good luck in your next comp.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 29, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":1v4qlsxu]
> 
> That's interesting Rich.  Can you explain your process in a little more detail.  I've never thought of ribs that way.
> 
> ...



Jack, it seems that my ribs score better if they are overcooked. At a practice session this spring we cooked a bunch of ribs. Some we undercooked and they were tough,we cooked to my understanding of the KCBS standard and falling off the bone. After cutting, placing in a turn in box, setting on a table for around 10 minutes, opening the box for a few minutes then closing it  and then setting on a plate for a few minutes we found that the ribs all got tougher. The overcooked ribs seemed to have a really nice texture and and the meat came off the bone clean. The KCBS ribs were tough and the tough ribs were inedible.

I've taken 2 seconds at contests with ribs so overcooked we couldn't move them off the pit without a large spatula. We virtually couldn't cut them and they scored.

You have to remember the judges aren't eating hot food.

We now cook our ribs and try to get them done perfectly (slightly overcooked) then start ramping down the pit temperature. We pick the three prettiest racks and separate them to the hotter or cooler spot on the pit to finish. They are then glazed three times, every half hour. At this time we eat the ugliest slab to determine how done they are and how the seasoning (more salt ?) is. 

We try to get the box on the table at the time (ribs at exactly 12:30) the walking distance is taken into consideration. We take the three pretty ones and rate them 1-3 on appearance. We then take the 2 bones off each end of the slabs and sample. Hopefully #1 is the best one but we use whichever has the best texture. We have gone back to the pit for more ribs a couple times but not very often. I then slice the whole rack and we determine which six look best together, if we can we sample of each end to see if  we still like the texture. When the ribs go into the box they are warm at best and will do nothing but get tougher.

Sorry Jack if this rambling explanation is too elementary but I just tried to walk through what we do in my mind. Good luck in your next comp.[/quote:1v4qlsxu]

Thanks Rich, 

I understand.  I have been thinking that KCBS preaches a tug off the bone, but really like them overcooked.  Are you going to the Jack or the Royal?  I would like to know if when the judging gets a little more discerning if the texture would have to change.  

Thanks for the tip!

Jack


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 29, 2006)

[/quote]

Thanks Rich, 

I understand.  I have been thinking that KCBS preaches a tug off the bone, but really like them overcooked.  Are you going to the Jack or the Royal?  I would like to know if when the judging gets a little more discerning if the texture would have to change.  

Thanks for the tip!

Jack[/quote]


Jack, I've had the pleasure of cooking at the Jack two times ( best finish 12th overall). Most of the Jack judges are local celebrities (TV weathermen, news paper reporters and politicians) who were certified on the Friday before turn ins. I think tender rules. The cream still rises to the top, and the best still win but these guys have the flavor down pact. I like Darren Worth, Steve Farren or Rod Gray to win this year.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Rich, 

I understand.  I have been thinking that KCBS preaches a tug off the bone, but really like them overcooked.  Are you going to the Jack or the Royal?  I would like to know if when the judging gets a little more discerning if the texture would have to change.  

Thanks for the tip!

Jack[/quote]


Jack, I've had the pleasure of cooking at the Jack two times ( best finish 12th overall). Most of the Jack judges are local celebrities (TV weathermen, news paper reporters and politicians) who were certified on the Friday before turn ins. I think tender rules. The cream still rises to the top, and the best still win but these guys have the flavor down pact. I like Darren Worth, Steve Farren or Rod Gray to win this year.[/quote]

Those three certainly wouldn't be bad choices in Vegas.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 30, 2006)

[/quote]

Those three certainly wouldn't be bad choices in Vegas.  

Good Q!

Jack[/quote]


Jack, I don't know about Vegas but Steve and Rod, I think, are cooking in Reno for that OLN BBQ show. Here's a link to Steve's blog about his Odyssey. Jack McDavid is the head cook of their team and Steve ( I smell Smoke & Team Agave) and Jim Boggs ( Philly Pigs) are his assistants.

http://thebbqodyssey.blogspot.com/


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Rich Decker":2z7liqf6]



Thanks Rich, 

I understand.  I have been thinking that KCBS preaches a tug off the bone, but really like them overcooked.  Are you going to the Jack or the Royal?  I would like to know if when the judging gets a little more discerning if the texture would have to change.  

Thanks for the tip!

Jack[/quote:2z7liqf6]


Jack, I've had the pleasure of cooking at the Jack two times ( best finish 12th overall). Most of the Jack judges are local celebrities (TV weathermen, news paper reporters and politicians) who were certified on the Friday before turn ins. I think tender rules. The cream still rises to the top, and the best still win but these guys have the flavor down pact. I like Darren Worth, Steve Farren or Rod Gray to win this year.[/quote]

Those three certainly wouldn't be bad choices in Vegas.  

Good Q!

Jack[/quote]

Funny, I've cooked them to KCBS "standards twice and got as far as tenth place. The other time, they were falling off the bone and I got 29th place. I knew I was dead when the general public was telling me "these are the best ribs here!"


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 31, 2006)

Trick is..dont slice it hot.  Slice it cold. Re-sop and heat it back up.  Thats how the big boys do it I think.  It just like pinto beans stew or chili. It always mo betta on the reheat cycle. Just repeating whut I heard here of course. 

bigwheel




			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> Personally, I think resting more than an hour is detremental. Chris, no offense, but you said your brisket was overdone and you had a hard time slicing it? That long of a rest probably contributed. It will continue cooking and get mushy. I would try to time it to be done within a 1-2 hour  tops window. Woody


----------

